

This Is How We Got Covered By TNW and Venture Beat (But Got Ignored By TechCrunch) - liamgooding
http://blog.trak.io/this-is-how-we-got-coverage-from-the-next-web-venture-beat-but-got-ignored-by-techcrunch/

======
jonathanmunn
Love love love. I appreciate that in a world of competition people don't want
to lay their cards out but this was so refreshing and super useful. I'm
bemused by how big tech blogs will only take notice not on your innovations
and contributions but on how popular you are within the tech community.

Also, I wouldn't say that's begging at all. I never normally comment as people
seem to enjoy flaming each other and it's not really something I'm big on but
I liked the blog post figured I'd share my opinion because I liked it and I
think people will gain a lot from it.

What would be nice to see is people praising one and other and helping each
other along the way instead of pi*sing on the their metaphorical parade.

Thanks for the post Liam. I learnt a lot from it. The main thing, don't
discount the little people as they're on the same journey as you and you'll be
good for each other going up!

------
minimaxir
This reads like "How To Get Press For Your Startup. Additionally, TechCrunch
Sucks."

You shouldn't be taking the lack of coverage from TC personally.

Also, don't beg for upvotes:
[http://i.imgur.com/ambemzZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/ambemzZ.png)

That doesn't work and it just gets the article vote banned.

~~~
liamgooding
Sorry I've changed the wording to better reflect that I'm encouraging
discussion on here. Thanks for the headsup

I've noticed on a lot of blogs, there'll be 1-5 comments on the blog itself,
but 30+ HN comments, so seems like a good idea to allow people to discuss on
the forum that they're most comfortable with.

------
clementv
"I Didn’t Build Relationships With Enough Tech Journalists Before Our Launch"

So true. It's also the reason why it's easier for startups based in San
Francisco to get covered.

